# Widescreen wallpaper



## gonX

Any wallpaper is fine enough (potentially) if you use the "stretch" function.
I think there's some site called which has a ton of them.


----------



## tubnotub1

You could also use google and search for a hi-resolution picture. If the wall paper you are looking for is for something rather common that will probably work. I would try that if the link above doesnt pan out.


----------



## BrinNutz

www.deviantart.com


----------



## Villainstone

I really appreciate the help but just like the links I googled they either want money, dont offer WS, or just plain suck. I am just wondering is some of the fellas with ws desktops can post up some high-res WS backgroundsplease. Thanks many times later.


----------



## soloz2

I get my widescreen wallpapers from deviantart.com With their new browsing system they are a little hard to find...

Categories
Customization
Wallpaper
HDTV/Widescreen


----------



## RyGuy

http://www.fresh07.com/wallpaper.php
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/
http://www.caedes.net/

I got a lot of mine from these places, they look fine stretched. The photography section on the last link is the best section for that site.


----------



## Villainstone

Sweet thanks guys I got some cool ones


----------



## lightsource

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
www.deviantart.com

DeviantArt is the best place to get.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2*
I get my widescreen wallpapers from deviantart.com With their new browsing system they are a little hard to find...

Categories
Customization
Wallpaper
HDTV/Widescreen

He's correct, the only place I really get my wallpapers (other than automobiles) is deviantart becuase it's the best.

And make sure that you sort by popularity so you won't find bad wallpapers and stuff.

skins.be is a good website for pictures of women. Some are good resolutions some aren't.


----------



## Villainstone

Using this one atm, it look great at high res.


----------



## BrinNutz

YW Villian, glad I could help...









I think I actually d/l'ed that wallpaper and have it saved somewhere...It's bad ass


----------

